# Planning the new shop



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We have decided to start the actual planning process of our new shop. As opposed to just the dreaming stage. Plans so far are as follows

1. 54'X60'- Reason no bigger is because otherwise I will get too many projects going at the same time!!!

2. 18' Sidewalls. We wont need any taller... Famous last words right there

3. LED lighting. Lighting is key for me as I work in a machinery dealer shop and that is the biggest complaint

4. 6000 PSI concrete. If I ever need to bring a loaded truck in for repairs, I don't have to worry about the concrete giving up.

5. 24' overhead door. We run 20' beanhead so would like to just drive combine in at night for service.

We farm just over 1000 acres, so most of our machinery is older. I do all the repair work as well as the welding/fabrication. I would like to have a small door just to run the skidloader and mixer wagon and tractor so I don't have to open the big door. I realize we could outgrow this real quick, but I don't have the dollars to build a party barn as some of the local farmers here have.

Any thoughts on what you would add?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

Something im cosidering when i get around to building one is a restroom. If your dirty or muddy the wife wont hollar at ya for draggin mud in the house! Lol


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe heated floor, I have thought if I ever build one, I get a wood stove with a water jacket and run water through pipes in concrete.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Stack em up everything I've ever made I always will find something I would have done different. Sounds like you have it well thought out. Successful Farming top shops is a good pace to look for ideas. Two previous posts are good. You talk about outgrowing it I would build it in mind of adding on as far as your grading and such. Make it easy as possible to add on later. Friend of mine added lean to sheds to the side of his and later closed them in and poured floors a little later. Main thing just use your own instincts because you are the one who has to be pleased.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have one suggestion i wish i would have done. Put an electrical panel on each side of the shop, Makes adding future circuits easier and cheaper. I built a mezzanine along one side of my shop above the workbenches and utility room for parts storage, it sure gets a lot of things up off the main floor.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Rebar in concrete.

Concrete approach in front of shed.Bigger the better.Helps to keep dirt outside.

Windows.I like natural light.And be able to see out.

I went with a roll up door with opener 14 x 24 and always shut it.Keeps the birds and cats out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Radiant floor heat a must.

Plenty of natural lighting is also a must. I don't care what kind of light it is, nothing is as nice as sunshine.

Bathroom with a shower even would be a plus.

Might want to go a little bigger, what if your acreage doubles in the future?

Lastly if I was to build a new one it would be a drive thru, no chances of dinging something backing out with that 20' bean head on.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Built a workshop for the turkey farm. This NOT the farm shop because it is only 24 x 32 and houses medicators, water treatment, and generator. The take home message from mine, I put a bathroom with shower and washer and drier and we use it everyday. Leaves the turkey at the barn and not at the house. My future dream farm shop will also have the same plus heated floors, plenty of natural light and at least 60 by 80.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I have worked in a few shops in my day and have few things I would consider. The first being windows and lights! Put windows high and on the south side so you get light to go all over inside. In the heat of summer, put some reflective sheeting up to keep the heat out. Get the best lights, you will never regret it.

When you pour the floor, consider your heating. A little tough to put pipe in later. I really dont know the best heat. I am a fan of the overhead radiant because your feet dont get so warm from the floor and ice and snow melt quicker from a vehicle.

I recommend putting some anchors in the floor and a drain on one side. You never know if you might want to bend something or whatever. Put a pipe in the concrete some place for your vice. There is nothing more aggravating then going to get serious with a part, and the vise moves!!

This is a big thing too, wasted space. Put a lean to on one side. Put your tools, parts, oil and such in it. I don't know how many buildings that I have been in that you can't use a third to half of the building. Sure a waste of space. The lean to will have a lower roof so it is easier to heat and cool. Make your tools on a rolling board so you can take them into the big area and outside, or just have a tool pickup to work from. No upstairs in the big part, less chance of you tripping, use it for machinery, not junk!

Make it drive through. Solves the chances of hitting something backing out. Also, put the doors to one side. You can get more in and it forces you to keep the wall clean!

Put it in the ground a little. Make use of mother natures heating and cooling.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

MT hayer said:


> _
> 
> Put it in the ground a little. Make use of mother natures heating and cooling.
> 
> _


_
Here,we need to build the ground up before we build for drainage.

Some sort of overhead hoist would be nice also._


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm just finishing up the restroom in my shop. The sink is an old crockery cow drinker bowl from an old dairy barn that was falling in. Have a large sink on the other side of the wall for real washing.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas! And barnrope, that bathroom looks nicer than the one we have in our house!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

All great ideas, I just used floor tie downs to straighten a 1.5" square shaft today. I didn't do any apron outside, goes right to gravel at the door and it would be really nice to keep mud out. If somebody else was paying the bill a 20' pad would be nice. Man that concrete bill was big enough as it was.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

My shop is only 36' x 45' so I needed some extra floor space. Poured a 35' x 40' apron out front. Wish it was all under cover but glad to have it anyway.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

We started building our shop about 3 years ago. Size is 76'x48' with the main part at 48'x 50'x17' - 16'x26' wood shop, 16'x26' (our old shop) and 16'x26' mechanical service shop (has a 4'x18'x5' pit). Still have some high bay lighting to do in the main part. We have a 24'x16' door on the south end and a 12'x12' on the North end sidewalls. I really like this, as it is superfast to clean. Just wait for a strong North wind, open up both doors, put all loose stuff away.

Then I take the leaf blower and dust the entire shop. Takes about 10 minutes and really gets the dirt and dust out and I never touch the broom.

Another thing we did and do not regret is putting the main "high" walls on 18" concrete "stub" footings. This keeps the exterior metal siding from being in the dirt, grass and weeds. It also protects the interior from forks of the telehandler or forklift.

We also put in a 10'x48' loft above the tool chests. Built our stairs to hinge up for storage when not in use. Used a sandbag as counter weight and that really, really works well. I put shelves up there and store and organize my parts up there.

Put everything you can on wheels. My welding table, tool chests, oil caddy, welder and torch are all on wheels. I mounted my chop saw to the welding table and I can wheel it out to the big door when I need to cut metal. I absolutely do not like to throw sparks into the shop, so I throw the sparks outside.

I used the 3/4" Maxline air piping system and would 100% use it again. Super easy to work with and for about $275 we got air to all spaces of our 76'x48'. We use 2 - 50' air hose reels at 2 different doors.

I did insulate the shop and I do heat it. I use an electrical (Norther Tool) mounted heater in the mechanics bay. I keep it about 50º F there when it is cold. I use a small wood stove in the main part. I can get it up to about 50º F there also, but when I would open a big door I'd lose a lot of heat. So I also have a Diesel fired Val 6 heater. 20 minutes on and I'm back to that 50º range when its 0º outside.

If I could've afforded it, I would have went bigger for more equipment storage, but I would not have poured a concrete floor much over that 48'x50' area. It makes no sense to me to have too much of the equipment sitting on expensive concrete, just as well be a good gravel base. As it stands, I plan on having an open front storage tractor shed for things like a drill, combine heads, windrower, and tractors not being used in the winter.

Sorry, so long winded. I had a lot of fun building and planning and actually seeing come to life all the things I'd dreamed about when we were working on equipment outside in heat, rain and snow. We did all the work ourselves and enjoyed all of it.

Have fun!

Troy


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like one hellova shop Troy. Good for you. Out of curiosity what age of equipment do you run? Mostly row crops? Or?


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Sounds like one hellova shop Troy. Good for you. Out of curiosity what age of equipment do you run? Mostly row crops? Or?


Combine is '83 1460, Case 8465A Baler, Case 2290, John Deere 3020, 4010.

Alfalfa, Meadow Hay, Soybeans (drilled) and Native Grass seed production (Sand Bluestem). I also custom harvest native grass seed.

Troy


----------

